# Need Help On Getting Larger Gridn Size



## segundito11 (2 mo ago)

I have a Secura Conical Burr grinder that has settings from 1-18 and I use the pour over method into a paper filter. I have found that the larger I go on the settings the better the cup of coffee and I am at the largest setting for the past 3 months and want to go even larger, to test and see if it will make a difference (it should).

Does anyone have an idea of how to find a product that will get me larger grind output? I have written to Secura but they don't have another product to help with this.

Ad link removed (Mod)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you describe your brew parameters (dose weight, water weight, pour timings)?

If you can't grind coarser you can either make the pour faster, or make smaller brews to lower extraction (similar effect as grinding coarser).


----------

